
Twitter should make a podcast app - alcarter
https://medium.com/@AlexCartaz/twitter-should-make-a-podcast-app-de6f00486f12
======
alcarter
I've been obsessed with how to make podcasts better for a long time. I co-
founded the first social podcast app on iOS, launched and ran the podcast
vertical at Product Hunt, and most recently worked on 60dB, an early stage
podcast startup acquired by Google.

I think the bottleneck preventing podcasts from enjoying wider, mainstream
adoption and the all the downstream benefits it affords is lack of discovery.
And I think Twitter is uniquely well positioned to solve discovery and create
the podcast app of the future.

The rest of the thesis is in the Medium post. Would enjoy any feedback and
discussion!

